# Got my New Toy Home



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well its been one heck of a year. Have added several new tractors to my case collection. It started out with some parts 930 tractors. Bought 3 of them for one money. Two are stickly parts and the 3rd one does run and seems to be in fair condition.

Next tractor I found was comming up for auction in Brandon Manitoba. Well as some of you may recall me and the Canadians officals have a slight difference. Anyways this tractor was a 1958 Case 802B diesel. Thought that it would go great with my 702B diesel I got a couple of years ago. 

Wasn't but a few days later that my nephew emailed me a sale bill of a Case 812 gas coming up for auction in Medicine Hat Alberta the week after the 802 was to be auctioned off. Now the decision was which one did I want the most. There were 694 802Bs produced in 1958 and 292 in 1959. There were 270 812Bs produced in 1958 and 205 in 1959.

I made contact with the owner and auctioneer that had the 802B. I then decided to leave a bid and see what happen. The sale was on a Saturday and I kept checking my email to see if I was high bidder. Well come Monday morning I never heard anything back from the auctioneer.

I called the other auctioneer and asked if I could place a bid with them. They were the same auction company that sold the 702B that I had boughten a couple of years earlier. I left them a little bit bigger bid than I normally do because I figured I been always getting out bid.(bids were in Canadian dollars) 

So I was shocked when I checked my email later in the day to find out I was hight bidder on the 802B in Brandon Manitoba. I debated several days if I wanted to cancle out my bid on the 812B. I decided to let the cards fall where they landed. The auction was on a saturday I had to work so I couldn't call to see if I was high bidder. That night I got an email from a friend saying the 812B went to Sturgis SD. The price was less than what my high bid was. Monday was an holiday in Canada so I didn't get to no officialy word I was high bidder till Tuesday after the sale. Now here I sat with 2 tractors in Canada and I couldn't go get them. 

Since the price of gas and fuel got so high I has getting very high quotes in getting the tractors hauled. So I had to do some planning. First was to get the tractor out of Brandon Manitoba. With the help of my nephew we planned a trip to get the 802B. He went into Canda and got the tractor while I waited at the border for 4 hrs for him to return. Well worth the wait. The trip turned out to be 1152 miles round trip. That was about a month ago. Here's a picture of the 802B.

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/rare%20find/IMG_0007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

Now all I had left was my newest toy. The 812B actually had a dual loader on it also. Another reason I wanted to get it home. I got my brother to hlp me gp get the 812B. We left the day day after Thanksgiving. What a way to get out of eating left over turkey. We headed out at 4 AM to head for Medicine Hat Alberta. There was nowhere for me to stay at the border this time to I then had to catch a ride back to Havre MT while my brother went to Medicine Hat to get my 812B.

To make a long story short we woke up the next morning in Havre and it was snowing. We headed out for home with my new toy behind us. We headed south on what must have been an unpopular road. Mo snow plow been down this road. Did look like a sander went earlier. There were some big hills to go up, thank goodness I had 4 wheel drive and new winter tires on it. Everthing turned out great. We had a good safe trip that turned out to be 1534 miles with out major problems. 

Think I need to start buying closer to home. I unloaded and played with my new toy today. I even let it meet some of the rest of the gang. My new toy, a 1958 Case 812B.

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/rare%20find/IMG_0005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/rare%20find/IMG_0003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

Now Case 812 with 802 and 702

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/rare%20find/IMG_0011.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

Case 812 in the middle of all the others. L to R
930, 900B, 910B, 812, 802, 702, Case D, and 600. Missing are several others.

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/rare%20find/IMG_0015.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

Almost forgot my 801B
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/rare find/IMG_0017.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/rare find/
hope this takes you to other pictures
caseman-d


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning caseman-d.
Nice collection of Case you got there...and may the growth continue.

Looks like couple of the Case's would make good pulling tractor as is.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great story Caseman! Looks like you are filling out your collection very nicely. The two tractors you just purchased look to be in pretty good shape. I must have missed the story about your "difference" with the Canadian officials. You didn't rob any banks did you?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

EXCELLENT finds, Caseman! Start looking for some CHEAP Fords for me!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Thomas _
> *Morning caseman-d.
> Nice collection of Case you got there...and may the growth continue.
> 
> Looks like couple of the Case's would make good pulling tractor as is. *


Thomas,
The 900 with cab, 910 propane, and the 700 are excellent pullers. Seems the 600 has to much tire as on a good track it falls on it's face. I want to try pulling with the 930 and the gas 812. I need to do some checks on the case-o-matic on the diesel. Might just need filter cleaned, but want to check it out before putting it in a pull. I need to put them all in a circle so I can get them all in one picture. Thanks for posting.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Great story Caseman! Looks like you are filling out your collection very nicely. The two tractors you just purchased look to be in pretty good shape. I must have missed the story about your "difference" with the Canadian officials. You didn't rob any banks did you?   *


chief,
Collection is comming along fine. There are at least 2 more that I would like to add to my collection if I can get them bought at the right price. I'm at the point where I can be picky on what I by.

Think it was on the story about my trip to get the Case 700. Maybe it's posted on that other forum? To make the story short I was a wild man at one time, nothing real serious, but serious enough that Canada doen't want me to come into there country unless I apply for a pardon. I haven't applied for a pardon yet and they won't let me in till I do. Think with all I buy up there they would be glad to see me ha ha ha.
Thanks for posting
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *EXCELLENT finds, Caseman! Start looking for some CHEAP Fords for me! *


Just let me know what your looking for. I;ve seen some sell what I thought was cheap, but unless you know what to look for on them they may have went cheap for a reason. Thanks for posting.
caseman-d


----------

